# Newest Humi Pics



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Soon I'm going to have to push a wall out. Just thought I'd give you guys a little extra ****. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

yowza
there are no words for that behemoth
thats a lifetime of work
great job


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

How do you know what you have?


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

GOOD GOD MAN...do you adopt? :biggrin:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Would you like to adopt a 41 year old son?I will cook & clean for cigars!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

That is a better selection than a lot of B & M's I have been in. I would never know what to smoke each day. That is an awesome collection.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice, Gerry! Nice! ... Very nice!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

that blows my mind...


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Your such a tease...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Is it just me or has Howland not even opend half his stash?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Is it just me or has Howland not even opend half his stash?


More than half.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

This is better than ****. Imagine getting bombed by this guy, the damage is unthinkable.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

holy fing savior!


if you ever run out of room...send me a couple boxes, i;ll help clear it ouy for ya! the brazilia's and O's look.....my good.


this is incredulous


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

What a tease you are Gerry--Thats grounds for a herf at your house-


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Gerry you are a sick, sick man...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> What a tease you are Gerry--Thats grounds for a herf at your house-


Everybody....Come on over!!!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

open your own store already!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

you seriously have more and better cigars than my B&M!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

so how much of thats coming with you to cfest? LOL


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

it must be nice to live so close to the B&M


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

What time should I come by?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a humidor its a humi room dam


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Everybody....Come on over!!!


You're eight hours away according to Mapquest ...

All those cigars ... and one pack of Camels. :lol:

Nice setup (to put it mildly!)


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

More than 1 man can smoke you need to start bombing in a big time way!!


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

Who is the fella in the picture....looks a little like "Ike".


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I love you, and hate you at the same time. But its mostly love.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Gerry--

How do you keep that area humidified????


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. i want to be in your will... crazy collection


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

HOLY SH!T Gerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG:dribble:


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you offer tours?


----------



## cole05 (May 1, 2007)

i am starting a new business for "empty nest syndrome" if you have kids that have gone off to college,i will move in for a small fee and the key to that paradise!!! i can have great conversation,waatch oprah or espn and ask for gas money just like our kids!!!let me know!!!! I am actually jellious and that is seldom. my life would have been better if you did not post those pics!!!HAHAHA:arghhhh:


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

You my friend are living my dream:baffled: I would also like to know how you humidify the room? What are the dimensions of the room? I am planning ahead for the future....:biggrin:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Well Gerry, I see you have cut down quite a bit since the last time you posted pics. Good job man! 

(Of course I am being facetious)


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW!!!:dribble:


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Are you looking for a deduction on your tax Return??


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

What time dose your shop open Gerry???


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

What time dose your shop open Gerry?


----------



## Tazman-cl (Oct 8, 2007)

if they stop selling cigars tomorrow, you have enough to last a few lifetimes!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

So _your_ the person who keeps out bidding me on all those cbid auctions!

:arghhhh:

What time does the party start? :whoohoo:


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> you seriously have more and better cigars than my B&M!


This is so true!! My local isn't even this big. Dear God how do you pick...

If some one was to bomb you it have to be a liquor bomb cause you got more smokes than I can imagine. So do you drink?:baffled:


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've actually been thinking about ordering an Aristocrat mini. I'm such an underachiever:sorry:.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice collection...........


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

how often does your catalog come out?


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

What else can one say but WOW!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Ummmmmm

:dribble:

I'm shopping at your house.....


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Man your humi rivals the quality and stock of most B&M 's. Thats truly impressive beyond words. Those Oliva Blue Band O boxes glisten extra bright.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Everybody....Come on over!!!


ya know, you're only a couple hours from me. Caerful what you wish for!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Gerry,

Didn't know there was a cigar shop in Taunton, Have to swing by ...


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

He's only 10 maybe 15 minutes from me, muahhahahahaha


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Um, can I have your address and the hours of when you are not home? I'm really not planning a massive burglary or anything......honest


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing....
Feelings of inadaquesy continue....


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh my god! I want to move into that room Gerry!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Gerry you are a sick, sick man...


OMFG you are my hero


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Gerry - running a little low on cigars? I see a couple of empty spots in there!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Well now I've got a dream that I can work towards!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow. That's more than a lifetime's worth of smokes. Amaaazing. My squirrel's reaction is appropriate.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: Jezus, are you sure your name don't start with "Don" Gerry?
Afther I see the pics, a song came up in my head ; Some guy's have all the luc... 

If you desperly seeking for space, I wil offer my help to move!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Man....Gerry you have more sticks then any other retailer here in Rome


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome Gerry!! Just awesome! What more can you say. I think you have more smokes the the whole of the UK!!!


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

You gotta get some fire insurance dude. Just dont try to make a claim


----------



## jbustman (May 11, 2007)

... im not crying... i think i just got some dust in my eyes :mumbles:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

smokem said:


> GOOD GOD MAN...do you adopt? :biggrin:


My thoughts exactly! That's not a humidor, it's a cigar store! I am so jealous!


----------



## cigarlvr07 (May 11, 2008)

*Mn nice humidor*

When are you going to start filling it up? Are you waiting for a band on sales of Cigars? You have enough there for a lifetime. Beautiful!!!!!!1


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: Jealous over here!!! nice!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Fantastic humidor and contents. For that much you must have a catalog. You could get lost in there.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I kept looking for the cash register. This looks more like a cigar store than a private stash. Maybe I should quit buying stocks and buy cigars instead.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome collection,but i did see you drop alot at CI superstore :lol:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats more cigars then alot of B&M and i can imagine


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very *impressive!*


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Are you the mysterious CBID/Devil site?

If not, it sure looks like it!!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

that's a lot of cigars. nice!!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice collection!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Man - you need help Gerry! :biggrin:

Hello ..... my name is Gerry ......... and I am the founder of Cigar Collectors Anonymous ..........


----------



## Romansonarm (Jun 26, 2008)

That's every cigar smokers dream. Nice humi man.

-Tom


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

The thing that has my eyes bulging is the two boxes of olivas that are round with the big blue Os on them. Those cigars are what got me hooked on Olivas, I still have some of their satin bands. So will you take a left nut for one of those boxes?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh My Gosh..........



I don't think I can make it any more clearer.....


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats INSANE


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Pretty much says it all--Damn Man those all look swaeeeet!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

WOW! says it all.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!! I want a room like that in my house.


----------

